# Who is your Role Model?



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2009)

Try this without looking at answers. Do not scroll down until you've completed this part.

1) Pick your Favorite number between 1-9

2) Multiply by 3 then

3) Add 3

4) Then again multiply by 3 (I'll wait while you get the calculator)

5) You'll get a 2 or 3 digit number…add the two digits together




Now Scroll down...





Keep Going........








KEEP SCROLLING








KEEP SCROLLING





Keep Going........








KEEP SCROLLING








KEEP SCROLLING






Keep Going........








KEEP SCROLLING








KEEP SCROLLING



Now see who your ROLE MODEL is from the list below:
1. Hillary Clinton
2. Dr. Phil
3. George Bush
4. Brad Pitt
5. Bill Gates
6. Martha Stewart
7. Oprah
8. Dr, Seuss
9. *MedicPrincess!!!!!*
10. Barack Obama



I know, I know ...... one day, you too, can be like me ☺☺☺ 
PS. Stop picking different numbers it will always be me.
NOW CHANGE #9 to your NAME AND SEND IT ON!!!


----------



## Second (Jan 6, 2009)

hahahahah thats great, I love it


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 7, 2009)

i didnt get you, got pres elect.

*edit* Yes i did.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 7, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> i didnt get you, got pres elect.
> 
> *edit* Yes i did.


 
Your math is a little off.....  Its okay though, Im a forgiving princess.... I won't be off with your head just yet:lol::lol:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 7, 2009)

I got MedicPrincess.  And I thought I had issues BEFORE...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> I got MedicPrincess.  And I thought I had issues BEFORE...



You did have issues. Now you have problems also! lol
Good one princess.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 7, 2009)

I got the princess too, haha this is very cool, I am passing it on, with me as 9 of course.
Thanks for this!


----------



## oneluv79 (Jan 7, 2009)

7x3=21+3=24x3=72 
7+2=9= MedicPrincess!!!!! what a great role model I never knew....fun I liked that....


----------



## rogersam5 (Jan 8, 2009)

...I got George Bush....

(4/3 * 3)=4
4+3=7
7*3=21
2+1=3

3=George Bush


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 8, 2009)

um, 4*3 = 12
12+3 = 15
15 * 3 = 45
4 + 5 = 9

there was no division involved.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 8, 2009)

I did all the math and came out with David Letterman.


----------



## marineman (Jan 8, 2009)

He's saying his favorite number is 4/3 or 1 1/3 or 1.333333333333 repeating


----------



## firecoins (Jan 8, 2009)

By the way my favorite # is Pie


----------



## Jon (Jan 8, 2009)

firecoins said:


> By the way my favorite # is Pie


I like Pie.

Especially rhubarb and lemon meringue.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2009)

Pie comes out to, if you round it, Barack Obama, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Jon (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Pie comes out to, if you round it, Barack Obama, if anyone was wondering.


Pie or Pi?


----------



## rogersam5 (Jan 8, 2009)

marineman said:


> He's saying his favorite number is 4/3 or 1 1/3 or 1.333333333333 repeating




Yeah, I picked 4 thirds, (4/3) I felt like being smart about it  You can completely ignore me if you want, I just thought it was kindda funny as it circumvented the "point" Medic Princess was trying to make ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2009)

Jon said:


> Pie or Pi?



Both! :] 

10chars


----------



## marineman (Jan 8, 2009)

I prefer pecan


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 8, 2009)

sasha is my role model.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> sasha is my role model.



Woohoo! I have a follower!


----------



## Second (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Woohoo! I have a follower!



and the end has begun!


----------

